# Would this be suitable?



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

So I am just having a look around to see what is available. The areas I could put a cage seem to be a bit of an odd size and apart from a dog crate and this, I've not seen anything else that could fit.

Here's a link
Bird aviary metal canary parrot budgie birds cage house pet supplies equipment | eBay

Do you think with some platforms, hammocks etc it would be suitable? The only thing that worried me is actually getting in it to clean it.


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

internal dimensions are 49cmD by 49cmL so unfortunately too small for ferrets. shame as the photo makes it look huge


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

What about an indoor dog pen? Is that a possibility. I've got my 2 lads housed in one for bedtime and when I'm out. Mine just slots together and I bought 2 so I could make a roof cos they are clever escapologists lol. It gives them room to use a large corner tray...room to run and play and stretch out . when I'm home they have run of the ground floor and upstairs too if one is sneaky lol. I will take a pic of my pen later and pop it on here to give you an idea.


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

Would an indoor guinea cage do? I have one going spare. Its a large one. If you are interested I will measure it. I am in the Stockport area and you would need to pick it up.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

As promised, some shots of my boys home. I'd prefer not to call it a cage as they aren't caged. They are presently playing with my pup and the dook dooks and noises of things crashing and banging are indicative of uncaged ferrets :scared:

but anyway heres the pen, empty as everything in it is being washed. But the corner tray on top fits easily into it, with their box bed and still room to play and stretch and roll about.

The whole thing cost me £60 and I also bought some reuseable garden ties to keep the roof panel secure..they were £1.50 for a pack of 20 so hardly anything.

If you have the space for something like that , personally for me it works better as I can lift the whole thing off the floor to one side and mop down the floor rather than scrubbing out a cage.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> As promised, some shots of my boys home. I'd prefer not to call it a cage as they aren't caged. They are presently playing with my pup and the dook dooks and noises of things crashing and banging are indicative of uncaged ferrets :scared:
> 
> but anyway heres the pen, empty as everything in it is being washed. But the corner tray on top fits easily into it, with their box bed and still room to play and stretch and roll about.
> 
> ...


thats a nice play pen/sleeping area, the only one thing i would say for the op if she wants girl ferrets then she may have to mesh the inside with a smaller mesh as some jills can get through tiny gaps. Hunter and Monkee are looking lovely.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> thats a nice play pen/sleeping area, the only one thing i would say for the op if she wants girl ferrets then she may have to mesh the inside with a smaller mesh as some jills can get through tiny gaps. Hunter and Monkee are looking lovely.


Monkee was looking lovely this morning Keith with his face stuck in my coco pops when I put the bowl down on the table to fetch my post...I was not impressed!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Monkee was looking lovely this morning Keith with his face stuck in my coco pops when I put the bowl down on the table to fetch my post...I was not impressed!!


hehe ferrets are so naughty. bet he enjoyed his milk


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

wouldnt it be great if they were this interested in the foods they should eat?! oscar would live off bananas if i let him


----------

